
Show HN: Find Out If Your Coworkers Donated to Trump or Hillary - kolz13
https://www.zippia.com/company/
======
stocktech
Yea, this is healthy. Realistically, it's probably smart to check if you're
applying to new jobs, but we need to get over this team mentality in politics.

------
cannedslime
I really find this webpage to be rather tasteless. I looked up a couple of
companies, and it seems like you have your data wrong. I don't think that
comedian/actor Wanda Sykes is actually working at Sykes Enterprises
[https://www.zippia.com/sykes-enterprises-
careers-11102/](https://www.zippia.com/sykes-enterprises-careers-11102/)

